# Descarga de condensadores de tv



## romullma (Jun 2, 2006)

Hola Amigos.

Me surge una duda teórica que tiene que ver con mi integridad física...   

Si dispongo de un multímetro que es capaz de medir hasta 1200 VDC, ¿puedo usarlo para por ejemplo descargar sin riesgos los condensadores gordos de una fuente de tv ?

Muchas gracias.

Marco


----------



## romullma (Jun 3, 2006)

Hola de nuevo.

Me acabo de dar cuenta que puede que haya preguntado una sobrena tontería. 

Me basé en que si el multímetro es capaz de medir altos voltajes de contínua es porque cuenta con una alta resistencia, por lo que el condensador se descargaría a través de dicha resistencia. Pero claro, me doy cuenta que el multímetro tiene que hacer circular corriente por lo que el condensador no se descargaría.

Es correcto ó estoy aún desvariando más.. ?
Lo que hace ser neófito en estos temas.

Gracias.
Marco.


----------



## icarus (Jun 6, 2006)

Seguramente quemaras el fusible de tu multimetro(si es que actua rapidamente),sino...chau multimetro.


----------



## LUIS_AJ (Jun 26, 2006)

PUEDES PROBOCAR QUE TU FUSIBLE SE FUNDA
LO MEJOR ES DESCARGARLO CON UNA LAMPARA SI TIENES 130 VOLTS MEJOR COLOCA UNA LAMPARA DE MAYOR VOLTAJE
BYE

ASTA LUEGO DIOS LOS BENGIGA


----------



## silvio (Jun 28, 2006)

AMIGO TU PREGUNTA ES UN POCO IRONICA NO TE AGAS BOLA SOLO DESCONETA TU CAUTIN Y HASLE PUENTE O CORTO CIRCUITO CON LA PARTE DEL ENCHUFE A TU CONDENSADOR Y ASUNTO RESUELTO 
BAY


----------



## sephirot (Jun 28, 2006)

Yo se de técnicos de reparación de televisores que descargan el condensador haciendo un puente entre los 2 terminales con un destornillador. No se si es más o menos bueno, pero se hace.

Saludos.


----------



## Ehecatl (Jun 30, 2006)

EL fusible en los multímetros se encuentra en la sección de amperímetro, no en la de voltímetro, por lo que creo que las mejores soluciones son las que proponen Silvio y Luis AJ.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 1, 2006)

Recomiendo encarecidamente el uso de una bombilla con su portalamparas y dos cables, no estropearas los destornilladores y te ahorras el riego que te salte una viruta de la chispa a los ojos a parte de no controlar si el condensador aguanta esa subita descarga.

Ademas esa bombilla es buena tenerla por el taller

Sirve para:

Comprobar si llega corriente.
Descargar condensadores.
Al reparar averias de fuentes conmutadas de primario fundas los mosfet ( se ponen en serie, si el circuito esta bien arranca, a medias pero arranca, si esta mal se enciende la bombilla a toda castaña)
...


----------



## thundershock (Jul 2, 2006)

Primero ¡¡¡CUIDADO!!! ante todo(ojo no grito solo hago enfasis) estos condensadores se manejan altos voltajes en un proyecto que hise anteriormente que es un generador de alto voltaje a base de un flyback (en otro post doy detalles) estos condensadores al no saberlos manipular te pueden dar severas quemaduras y en el peor de los casos la muerte por desfibrilacion osea una descarga al corazon y se acabo se pasa a mejor vida lo mas recomendado es utilizar los metodos ya mencionados con anterioridad pero el que yo he visto que hacen los tecnicos que me asesoraron con el proyecto es encender el equipo en cuestion y desconectar el cable de alimentacion eso provoca una descarga controlada del equipo.


----------



## chrisbuster (Jul 3, 2006)

Todos tienen algo de razon, simplemente hasle puente a las puntas del condensador pero ten cuidado de que tu estes aislado , tambien puedes hacerlo con la punta de tu multitester (multimetro) ojo pero solo 1 , ademas sobre lo del fusible es como dice Ehecatl .   suerte amigo


----------



## rojewski (Jul 3, 2006)

aja, si el condensador tiene un voltaje almacenado de 1000 volt (por ejemplo), y usando una clavija, bien aislada por supuesto, le conectas un resistorde 1 megaohm, que por ley de ese tal ohm: I=V/R, I=1000volt/1000000ohm = 1 miliampere, y por la formula de potencia P=V*I, P= 1000volt*0.001amp= 1watt, o sea un resistor de 1mega a 1 watt o mas. considerando tambien el tiempo de descarga: t=R*C, (suponiendo que el condensador es de los comunes de 220microfarad), t=220e-6*1e6= 220 seg, o sea 3 minutos masomenos. claro esto es seguridad contra tiempo si lo que kieres es rapidez haz lo que hacian los tecnicos de antaño: el destornillador o el vaso de agua salada.


----------



## icarus (Jul 4, 2006)

Ehecatl dijo:
			
		

> EL fusible en los multímetros se encuentra en la sección de amperímetro, no en la de voltímetro, por lo que creo que las mejores soluciones son las que proponen Silvio y Luis AJ.



Osea que si tengo un voltimetro con un alcance maximo de 750 VCA o CD  y quiero medir 1000v CA o CC,no le sucede nada al fusible?Seguro que quema alguna resistencia.


----------



## chrisbuster (Jul 4, 2006)

icarus dijo:
			
		

> Osea que si tengo un voltimetro con un alcance maximo de 750 VCA o CD  y quiero medir 1000v CA o CC,no le sucede nada al fusible?Seguro que quema alguna resistencia.



Nooo... ps   el fusible esta en la entrada del multimetro si le mides en exeso vuela el fusible , pero es mejor , por k si no se quemaria el circuito del mismo.


----------



## main_raco (Oct 1, 2008)

silvio dijo:
			
		

> AMIGO TU PREGUNTA ES UN POCO IRONICA NO TE AGAS BOLA SOLO DESCONETA TU CAUTIN Y HASLE PUENTE O CORTO CIRCUITO CON LA PARTE DEL ENCHUFE A TU CONDENSADOR Y ASUNTO RESUELTO
> BAY



viejo silvio,,, este man esta en todo su derecho de preguntar ademas la opcion que usted le dio es lamas descabellada si usted se pone a analizar es un onensador dealto voltaje como lo va a descargar haciendo corto, lo que va a pasar es eso un corto porque no estamos hablando de voltaje como el que se maneja en un circuito de reproduccion sino de un circuito de alto voltaje. la mejor opcion es como lo habian anunciado es descargarlo con una lampara pero de alto voltaje con eso si se va el bombillo solo seria eso y nada mas


----------

